# Using a Haunt Elevator as a side show for extra $$ or incorporate in the Haunt?



## khouse (Nov 13, 2018)

I love the idea and build challenge of a full blown Haunt Elevator. However after thinking about it using one inside a Haunt will not process enough customers fast enough to keep the people moving. I was already leaning toward making a few Scary Carnival games for extra cash and thought by making a stand alone Elevator could bring in the cash without slowing down traffic in the Haunt itself. I could see the elevator working in a smaller home Haunt but I don't see it viable in a commercial Haunt. If you have an elevator please tell me how you're incorporating it in your Haunt? I'm open to everyone's thoughts on the subject as well. Thanks !


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here are links to some of the elevator examples that have been posted here that might be of interest:

Darkmaster: https://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=30035&highlight=elevator

GOT: https://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=32523&highlight=elevator

Snort: https://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=36011&highlight=elevator

asterix0: https://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=28268&highlight=elevator

Brckee1: https://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=9481&highlight=elevator


----------



## khouse (Nov 13, 2018)

I have a handle on the build. I want to know how or if it's used in a commercial haunt. I feel that when you run even 500 people a night through your haunt having an elevator would create a bottle neck. So I think it would be better to offer it as a side show for extra cash..



RoxyBlue said:


> Here are links to some of the elevator examples that have been posted here that might be of interest:
> 
> Darkmaster: https://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=30035&highlight=elevator
> 
> ...


----------



## monsterwax (Jul 30, 2020)

It depends if you're doing a conga line or smaller groups. We break people up into groups, so the Helevator works great for that. (They spent less than 45 seconds in it.) But it would't work for a continuous line (which we never use because it's not a scary for patrons). 

All that being said, we can't use the Helevator this year because of Covid. We're all disappointed by that, but the groups will be much smaller, which will make everything else more intense.


----------



## hfozaz (Dec 3, 2017)

As monsterwax said, smaller groups will work. There's a home haunt near me that is setup a bit like the rides at Disneyland. Where a group goes into first room, something happens. They then go into next room, something different happens, then next room etc until they get on the ride - in his case an Helevator. When first group leaves first room, the second group enters etc etc. 

He gets well over 500 people a night and yes there's long queue outside, just like at Disney


----------

